# Second Life Log out problem



## kryptoph (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi,
Im having a problem with second life it, it keeps automatically logging me out after 2 to 3 minutes. This problem started about a week ago and before then I had no problems. For the 2 to 3 minutes before it logs me out I can perform as normal but after two minutes or so my avatar freezes on the spot and can not move, only spin on the spot, a minute later Im logged out.
Ive viewed the stasticics window while this is happening and after two minutes the bandwidth suddenly drops to zero, minute later Im logged out.

Im having trouble even localizing what kind of problem this is let alone what might be causing it, my system meets the recommended requirements and Im not using wireless.

Any help on this matter would be greatly appreciated, thanks for reading.


----------



## kryptoph (Jun 21, 2009)

I tried perfect world international to see if it would have the same problem as second life and unfortunitly it did, a few minutes in charater couldnt move and then got disconnected.

If anyone else has had this problem or knows what it might be please feel free to post, many thanks.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Do you experience lag spikes while simply browsing the internet or is it only when you try to play online games?


----------



## hughjengin (Aug 30, 2009)

I am haveing the exact same problem, my system is well above the min spec to run SL, we have Virgin 10 meg broadband, so it should be ok you`d think. Ref Lord Sirian`s comments above, how would I find out about spikes, is there a program that monitors this that you could recommend?

Many thanks!


----------

